# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Hibernate et SQLite

## AASProni

Bonjour tout le monde!

Dernirement, j'ai tent de crer une application desktop (application lourde) en utilisant une BD SQLite! 
Pour la persistence, j'ai choisi "Hibernate". Malheureusement je n'y suis jamais arriver! 
L'erreur que je reoit est le suivant



```

```

persistence.xml


```

```

entit Action


```

```

controller ActionMetier.java


```

```

Je vous remercie de votre aide!

----------


## jeffray03

Salut,
regardes si tu nutilises pas differente version dhibernate pour le project et pour lecriture dans la base de donnes?

Eric

----------


## AASProni

Merci, tout est resolu! J'ai minitieusement utiliser des librairies qui sont compatibles entres elles! 
Encore merci!

----------


## AASProni

Je rouvre cette discussion car apparement, tout n'es pas OK!

Hibernate se connecte  la base SQLITE : OK
Je liste les entit dans la base : OK
Je cre des lignes, disons 2 lignes, dans la base : OK
Je liste les 2 lignes : OK
Je ferme mon application : OK
Je r-execute mon application : Oups, KO, mes 2 lignes ont disparu de ma base!

----------


## jeffray03

salut,
cest a cause de ceci:


```

```

ceci veut dire:
  crees le schema de nouveau et detruit lancien sil y en a. 
si tu veux faire que cela reste tu peux faire:


```

```

Eric

----------

